# Cramps & Backache - Is this normal???



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'm probably worrying over nothing but got a BFP last Wednesday and over the weekend I've been getting really bad AF pains and loads of lower backache.

It was so bad that it woke me up this morning at 4.30.  Have rung the clinic and they've said they wouldn't be able to tell if all is well yet cos too early and I'll have to wait for my scan on 26 May.

I've had 2 missed miscarriages before, so have never had bleeding beforehand and am petrified this might be happening again.  Has anyone else had similar symptoms?

  Lisa xx


----------



## Nuttygirl (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Lisa  

I just saw your email from the other day and wondered how youre getting on now.  Are you still getting the lower backache and cramps?

I cant help in saying whether the symptoms are normal or not but i wanted you to know that your not alone.  Im 5wks3d today and have been having the same as you for the last few days so im really hoping its normal! 

Good luck with your scan next week.   Ive got mine the day after you so fingers crossed its good news for both of us. 

Let me know how you get on.

Love Nutty xxxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Lisa and Nutty,
Very normal to have aches and pains very af like in early pregnancy.
Good luck to you both!!

Ruth


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi
I've not had my test date yet, so I hope I get a BFP this time, BUT, I always get these symtoms when taking cyclogest.
Are you still on these lovely little 'pills'?
My lower backache is so bad, it almost makes me unbearable. 
Good luck.
Lisa x


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

HI everyone,

Thanks for your replies.  Pain got really bad on Wednesday night so rung hospital on Thursday 19th.  They said I had to go in and get it checked out.  I had a scan which showed my left ovary was extremely enlarged and they would need to keep an eye on it.  They said the pregnancy hormone was making it worse and the fact that the last 2 cycles I have had OHSS.

She also showed us a single sac measuring 5 weeks so that put my mind a rest a bit.

Roll on next scan.  Wish we could have one every week.

Thanks again Lisa xx


----------

